
How to build a Telegram BOT to suggest you pizza - HipstaJules
https://medium.com/@giuliomichelon/how-to-build-a-telegram-bot-to-suggest-you-pizza-e83f07dea1fb#.ug3cidc0t
======
GiovanniFrigo
/me likes pizza, /me likes bot

